# Is there any point in being able to shake bamboo?



## yoyo98 (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm pretty sure nothing ever falls off them... ._.


----------



## ALananhR (Mar 29, 2015)

I didn't even know you could do that haha. I'd assume nothing would ever happen though


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 29, 2015)

There is no point really.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 29, 2015)

Not at all. I kind of wish coins or furniture fell from them.


----------



## Rarr01 (Mar 29, 2015)

I wish there could be a type of bamboo furniture that fell from them, or maybe a style of zen/Asian furniture since that's usually the area they grow.


----------



## Airysuit (Mar 29, 2015)

So the only function of growing bamboo is that its pretty?


----------



## Oakhaven (Mar 29, 2015)

I didn't even know that you can shake bamboo either... It would be kind of nice if they functioned like trees and had bells or furniture hidden if you shake them.


----------



## roseflower (Mar 29, 2015)

Rarr01 said:


> I wish there could be a type of bamboo furniture that fell from them, or maybe a style of zen/Asian furniture since that's usually the area they grow.



Bamboo furniture is a great idea! Unfortunately bamboo is decoration only, and you can sell bamboo shots for 750 bells.


----------



## Tokage (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm going to have to try that, I had no idea you could shake bamboo! Kind of silly though, it would be neat if something actually dropped from it.


----------



## Seth Lios (Mar 29, 2015)

airysuit said:


> So the only function of growing bamboo is that its pretty?


Well, once a bamboo tree is fully grown, it will spawn a new bamboo shoot in the ground nearby every three days. You can dig them up and sell them for some extra bells.


----------



## Rarr01 (Mar 29, 2015)

I guess maybe the point of it is to just look pretty and spawn everywhere then? xD


----------



## estypest (Mar 29, 2015)

Point.. it makes a pleasing shaking noise?


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 29, 2015)

There is no point in shaking bamboo..nothing falls off of them.When I first discovered the Bamboo I absolutely loved it ( I have seen it growing here in Florida) .I like the looks of the bamboo but it grows like a weed ( Kudzu Vine) and takes over everything in sight. I ended up pulling all of mine out.


----------



## Noah2000 (Mar 29, 2015)

Was thinking the exact same thing XD


----------



## jcnorn (Mar 29, 2015)

I think the Bamboo is like a fruit tree, since it gives you a shoot every 3 days


----------



## FluffyFoxKit (May 12, 2020)

I havent had anything fall, but if you use a flimsy or stone axe you can get bamboo pieces or young spring bamboo. Lots of recipes for furniture, though the young spring bamboo is seasonal.


----------



## dragonair (May 12, 2020)

I do it when I get frustrated, kind of like a rattlesnake.


----------

